# unlocked 3G modem - query.



## dabster (Sep 7, 2012)

I am looking at buying at a 3G unocked modem - there are ones from iball and micromax which ae unlocked, But i saw some idea netsetter and reliance netconnect 3G dongle being sold as unlocked. Can somebody confirm that these operation unlocked modem will be in warranty or will be considered void warranty since unlocked.

something like this  : *www.ebay.in/itm/280938531198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4450wt_976

also 3G is a better option or buying a reliance/tata -  evdo/cdma dongles are better ?
if 3G which sim/operator has better coverage and faster network in bangalore.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2012)

i can tell you this.zte elite MF668A 3g usb modem(21.7mbps netconnect dongle) by reliance is the best i have seen so far quality wise.as you know the biggest issue in 3g usb modems is heating issue(huwaei is specially notorious in this regard) & people have got melted sims(yes!!that's right again in many cases huwaei) after 2-3 hours of continuous 3g usage.i have downloaded continuously for 8-9 hours using MF668A at ~4mbps & uploaded at ~2mbps with just about average heating & no issues.if you are buying unlocked then go for reliance dongle since these are made by ZTE & based on my experience with MF668A i would say they are good.of course warranty will be void for such company(reliance,airtel,idea etc) branded unlocked modems.btw rs.1270 is too much for 7.2mbps unlocked reliance.here in Delhi you can get this at ~700 if you know where to look.


----------



## dabster (Sep 7, 2012)

^ Thanks a lot, that is exactly the info I was looking for. 
Seeing that model to available but very pricey.
Buy Online Reliance 21.6 Mbps 3G USB Modem (MF668A). Shop from tradus.com NSWM97LNAEHZSGGL

Any possibility of finding this(or any other zte device) cheap and if locally any recomendaton for shops in SP road ?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 7, 2012)

again remember heating issue is related to network signal you receive in your datacard. The less the signal the more the datacard will spend energy to receive signals and in return dissipate more heat. I would suggest a datacard with crc9 port for external antenna in case you are not able to receive signals in your area.

better buy a unlocked one from ebay than any network locked datacard and pay for it for unlocking which will void the warranty. ebay seller provide 6 month seller warranty.

Brand New Unlocked HUAWEI E353 21.6Mbps 3G USB Modem Data Card | eBay


----------



## dabster (Sep 7, 2012)

And simple asking what is wrong with just using tethering from a 3G phone. I am just reading some things that battery life is reduced and phone can get hotter. What else ? That is on my list of solutions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2012)

do not buy huwaei 3g usb modem.it has a bad reputation regarding heating issues.also i used MF668A at 3-4 bars of signal strength(info shows 13 & best reception place in my home shows strength ~20) & even then it heated only marginally  i have no idea about bangalore but in Delhi you can get 7.2mbps reliance 3g dongle(slightly used but perfectly fine) for ~700.also unlocking reliance is very easy & can be done by you(no need to pay to someone else to do it).if you do not use 3g for extended periods then even a phone will do the job.


----------



## dabster (Sep 7, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you do not use 3g for extended periods then even a phone will do the job.



Much Thanks - What really the problem with this if used for long hours. Battery Thing I can leave the phone on charge if i use it overnight..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2012)

this will result in increased wear & tear to the phone battery.occasionally using overnight(say 2-3 nights a week) is alright but if you plan to use it daily then it could be a problem.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 8, 2012)

Some Huawei modems had heating issues like UMG1831 that were phased out by Huawei and stopped being manufactured. If you need a solid device i would suggest go for Huawei K4505(Vodafone), that retails for around 2.9K. It supports upto 28 Mbps speeds and is one of the best devices available in the market. This is the reason vodafone has introduced it recently in India. This also supports routers after a small firmware upgrade. Only go for ZTE brand if you want a cheaper device. You will get a fair idea once you visit vodafone store and you will see same model numbers but with different device manufacturers. This can be identified by the last character in the model. The Zte is always cheaper compared to Huawei counterpart.

I'm against ZTE modems because the dashboard software of zte leaves a lot be desired. Both ZTE and Huawei being competitor in 3G/4G devices, i still claim that Huawei has a upper hand in 3G/4G devices whereas Zte is more known for CDMA/EVDO devices. The same in applicable in unlocking. Huawei 3G modems are easily unlockable and Zte CDMA modems are easily unlockable. The problem comes up when the dashboard is customized by service provider like vodafone or idea and will not allow you to input custom apn settings. You can get more info about unlocking @ dc-unlocker.com.

Coming to your question if you use USB tethering then the battery would be affected minimally as whenever we charge battery we use up a charge-discharge cycle. IMO your battery will lose one charge-discharge cycle. Whereas if you use WiFi Hotspot then the battery will drain quickly and this cycle will only be faster. so its better to usb tether compared to WiFi tethering.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2012)

^^i don't want to get into huwaei vs zte issue.if you read my previous post then you should know that when all is said & done it is the experience in real world which matters most.if you have personally used this K4505 with an average signal strength(below good & slightly above bad) continuously for 8-9 hours downloading at ~3-4mbps average speed with no over heating issues or disconnections then no problem.if not then i stand by my point of zte being better than huwaei.
P.S.it took my cousin a few minutes to unlock reliance ZTE MF668A & the default reliance dashboard has the custom APN setting.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm writing this using my vodafone K4505 unlocked Huawei device and there isn't any heating issue. Earlier i used T-Mobile Huawei UMG1831 Webconnect rocket that had a heating issue. Maybe that it is easier to unlock that particular model that does not means all devices are a few minutes job. Unlocking device voids any warranty and unlocking involves certain risk, search google you will find many lost their imei in unlocking process and bricked their device. Better to a buy unlocked device!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2012)

if K4505 has no heating issues then good but i would have preferred a more rigorous testing like i did but then not everybody has a 1 month unlimited 3g usage with no fair policy,just don't ask how


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'm using MTNL 3G 1GB 7 days 76 rupees plan. I use about 2-3 hrs per day. Earlier i was using 2G plans on this for about than a year. I have used Airtel, Aircel, Uninor & Reliance with this and must say this is one of the best devices. One thing that i miss is voice calling on this device. If it contained voice calling then it would be the best device available in market.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

i got MF668A device only to make use of the 1 month unlimited 3g.used it daily for ~12 hours downloading ~10-15gb & uploading ~7-8gb daily.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 9, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i got MF668A device only to make use of the 1 month unlimited 3g.used it daily for ~12 hours downloading ~10-15gb & uploading ~7-8gb daily.


what plan are you using?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

not an official one that's why i said "don't ask".anyway its over now.downloaded some 250-300gb then ran out of things to download not to mention hard disk space.one thing i do want to say is to truly utilize a high speed unlimited plan you must have some kind of premium access if you know what i mean.i managed to get it free of charge of course(lots of experience in this regard)


----------



## dabster (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried searching on data cards locally. couldn't find anybody selling reliance 3g data card(ZTE). SP road seemingly had all alcatel huawei unlocked devices and pretty costly ~1400 and above. maybe since reliance 3g isn't there in Karnataka hence no data card. Tried looking on locked versions of devices found huawei k3770 vodafone device being sold Rs895 etc. Not going for this option at all. Wondering why locked versions are so costly on ebay.
Will use it from phone itself for sometime.

Talking on 3G plans - vodafone seems to have less options. Rs450 - 2gb, and Rs1500 - 10GB. 
But nothing like 4GB and 6GB plans i wonder why.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

using phone is alright just make sure to use it with usb cable instead of wifi(see Pratul_09 post above for explanation).also it is better to buy unlocked ZTE modem now because it seems that newest version of MF190(7.2 mbps reliance) are harder to unlock than the older version.as for 3g plans i think airtel is the most economical & seems to have lots of options compared to others.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, am also looking to buy an unlocked 3g modem. Currently using Vodafone net cruise which has been giving me pathetic net speeds of 10~15 kbps. I could only find the ZTE MF190 3G usb modem Data Card 7.2Mbps @ Rs. 1270, are there any better options available under Rs. 1500 

Also could you please suggest a good unlimited internet plan, will be using this in Orissa


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

unlocked ZTE MF190 is the best option under 1500.also there are no truly unlimited 3g plans except the Rs.1650 unlimited from mtnl which should work anywhere in india with bsnl roaming(still confirm it) but speed is low(still ~2mbps) unlike 6-7mbps in airtel/idea/vodaphone/reliance etc.no idea about bsnl network in orissa so you may get more than 2mbps.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> (still ~2mbps) unlike 6-7mbps in airtel/idea/vodaphone/reliance .


 Thanks whitestar. BTW when you say 2 mbps do you mean an actual 2mbps download speed or (2/8 ie 250kbps download speed? ). Just asked since i've not yet seen a USB modem go over 100. 

Also do reliance et all also have fair use policy? ie will i still be allowed to use a lower speed net connection after I've exhausted my purchased data?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 10, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Thanks whitestar. BTW when you say 2 mbps do you mean an actual 2mbps download speed or (2/8 ie 250kbps download speed? ). Just asked since i've not yet seen a USB modem go over 100.
> 
> Also do reliance et all also have fair use policy? ie will i still be allowed to use a lower speed net connection after I've exhausted my purchased data?



2mbps means approx 256 KB/s, so in IDM you can see speed as 256+ and in Mobile partner dashboard it will show 2Mbps+ speeds. 
if you want cheapest i would suggest go for ZTE k-3770z 7.2mbps unlocked datacard from ebay which is listed for 1100 approx, you ca get this for under 1k using 10% ebay coupon or using vodafone 100 off coupon. if you pay little more then go for Huawei E1731 unlocked from airtel which should be nearer to 1150 approx. if you are ready to pay still more then go for ZTE MF190 or MF631 or Huawei E177.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> 2mbps means approx 256 KB/s, so in IDM you can see speed as 256+ and in Mobile partner dashboard it will show 2Mbps+ speeds.
> if you want cheapest i would suggest go for ZTE k-3770z 7.2mbps unlocked datacard from ebay which is listed for 1100 approx, you ca get this for under 1k using 10% ebay coupon or using vodafone 100 off coupon. if you pay little more then go for Huawei E1731 unlocked from airtel which should be nearer to 1150 approx. if you are ready to pay still more then go for ZTE MF190 or MF631 or Huawei E177.



Thanks dude ...had been trying to find this for quite some time .... the helpdesk people know nothing in this regard. Will check out these data cards.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

a little correction to my earlier post.it seems that even mtnl cap speeds after 100gb so right now there is no truly unlimited 3g plan in India.*also i suggest ZTE modems.buy huwaei only if it is K series(like k4505) but then it is much costlier than zte & stay away from E series(people actually have melted sim inside E1732).*


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 10, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> a little correction to my earlier post.it seems that even mtnl cap speeds after 100gb so right now there is no truly unlimited 3g plan in India.*also i suggest ZTE modems.buy huwaei only if it is K series(like k4505) but then it is much costlier than zte & stay away from E series(people actually have melted sim inside E1732).*



Who said?? i m using Huawei E173 for 1 year till now no problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

E173 is different from E1732.also to really check your 3g usb modem durability you must use it continuously for 4-5 hours downloading with at least 3-3.5mbps speed which is possible only if you have a plan like 1650 from mtnl & network speed in your area is good(mtnl/bsnl).if you simply use your modem for browsing/watching youtube videos you are not putting enough load on your modem.so for someone using a 3g usb modem for continuous downloading i suggest to stay away from huwaei E series.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 10, 2012)

@whitestar_999 E173 or E1731 or E1732 are basically same internally. They have been given different numbers to identify who the service provider is. For eg :
E1731 is given by Airtel, E1732 is give by idea. 

More modem and unlocking info @ myModem.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

i thought about this but chose to neglect it.thanks for correction.still as of now for heavy usage i recommend huwaei "k" series(like the one you are using) or zte.unless some mtnl user can confirm durability of huwaei "e" series on 1650 plan i am recommending against it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2012)

ordering from ebay .... first time, just hope they are reliable ....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

which card?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 10, 2012)

@izzikio_rage just see the feedback score and possible read the feedback comments. If contact no is mentioned then call and ask if any query and then order.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2012)

ZTE k-3770z, ebay has a vodafone branded unlocked datcard available. Didn't want to spend too much money on this


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 11, 2012)

how much did you get it for?


----------



## dabster (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw it for Rs 1098/- also I had mailed earlier on warranty - he is giving seller warranty for 6 months. Simple rule for ebay call ask question and then book - seemingly my experience with ebay is being better and cheaper also.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 13, 2012)

had you apply any coupon, it would have been more cheaper


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 13, 2012)

The ebay seller is giving problems. Planning to buy the ZTE MF190 for Rs. 1500 from here only, its a BSNL branded card and is unlocked.

please suggest a good plan

1. need unlimited plan, can manage with fair use policy
2. will be shifting states soon, so a good roaming policy
3. preferably around Rs. 1000


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 13, 2012)

Currently only BSNL EVDO is unlimited for 750/pm. Check for coverage in your area before ordering one. Roaming is free in all india Except Delhi & Mumbai. Aircel too provides good 3G plans and if aircel is available in your area it is best 3G option to go for. Otherwise choose Airtel for 3G, they have tie up with vodafone and idea for roaming in 3G.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 13, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> Currently only BSNL EVDO is unlimited for 750/pm. Check for coverage in your area before ordering one. Roaming is free in all india Except Delhi & Mumbai. Aircel too provides good 3G plans and if aircel is available in your area it is best 3G option to go for. Otherwise choose Airtel for 3G, they have tie up with vodafone and idea for roaming in 3G.



Thanks Pratul. The sims that you put into the dongle are regular phone sims right? that's why am so worried about roaming. So if I go for a Airtel/Aircel 3G, roaming will not increase my charge or put a cap on my speed ( apart from the network dependency), right? 

Will go out and get this one today.


----------



## dabster (Sep 13, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> had you apply any coupon, it would have been more cheaper


 Had been keeping tab on price - that's why said saw it. 
Know all coupons thing on ebay.in.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2012)

mtnl 3g 1650 plan with 100gb/month & after that reduced speed works all over india with bsnl roaming.evdo is cdma based technology different from 3g so evdo sim will not work in 3g usb dongle.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 14, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Thanks Pratul. The sims that you put into the dongle are regular phone sims right? that's why am so worried about roaming. So if I go for a Airtel/Aircel 3G, roaming will not increase my charge or put a cap on my speed ( apart from the network dependency), right?
> 
> Will go out and get this one today.


3G roaming is not chargeable unless you are in different network.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 14, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> Currently only BSNL EVDO is unlimited for 750/pm. Check for coverage in your area before ordering one. Roaming is free in all india Except Delhi & Mumbai. Aircel too provides good 3G plans and if aircel is available in your area it is best 3G option to go for. Otherwise choose Airtel for 3G, they have tie up with vodafone and idea for roaming in 3G.


Let me make one thing clear. The 3G roaming pact between Airtel, Idea and Vodafone you're talking about has been scrapped 3-4 months ago.
Telecom companies' 3G roaming pact illegal: TDSAT - Business News - IBNLive

As far as data card is concerned, IMO, one should look for a Factory Unlocked one to do away with issues of after sales service. Most (if not all) self unlocked data cards do not carry any manufacturer's warranty. There are a variety of factory unlocked data cards to choose from like Huawei, ZTE, Micromax, Lava, Alcatel Lucent, etc to name a few.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 14, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Let me make one thing clear. The 3G roaming pact between Airtel, Idea and Vodafone you're talking about has been scrapped 3-4 months ago.
> Telecom companies' 3G roaming pact illegal: TDSAT - Business News - IBNLive
> 
> As far as data card is concerned, IMO, one should look for a Factory Unlocked one to do away with issues of after sales service. Most (if not all) self unlocked data cards do not carry any manufacturer's warranty. There are a variety of factory unlocked data cards to choose from like Huawei, ZTE, Micromax, Lava, Alcatel Lucent, etc to name a few.



Just a hint.
DoT To Ask Airtel, Vodafone India and Idea Cellular To Stop 3G Mobile & Data Services via Roaming

Also there is nothing factory unlocked data cards. They are manufactured in the same way, but their firmware and dashboard is not customized for operators. Still such unlocked cards are not available freely. These cards are not subsidized and will cost more compared to manually unlocked cards. So in current scenario it is best to go after manually unlocked cards as they are cheaper and outlive their cost.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> 3G roaming is not chargeable unless you are in different network.



Thanks. Interesting news on the 3G agreement, I guess the biggest advantage with an unlocked device is that you can change providers as per the local speed and coverage.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 15, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> Just a hint.
> DoT To Ask Airtel, Vodafone India and Idea Cellular To Stop 3G Mobile & Data Services via Roaming


That's what I said. The 3G roaming pact has been stopped.


> Also there is nothing factory unlocked data cards. They are manufactured in the same way, but their firmware and dashboard is not customized for operators. Still such unlocked cards are not available freely. These cards are not subsidized and will cost more compared to manually unlocked cards. So in current scenario it is best to go after manually unlocked cards as they are cheaper and outlive their cost.


IMO, the cards which are not bound to an operator are usually called *factory unlocked*. That means you can put any operator's sim card and start browsing the internet once you get internet activated on your sim. And there are hundreds of factory unlocked data cards available. Though they are expensive than the network locked ones, which initially are cheaper, but in the long run, the operators churn out the premium from you in the form of data & other charges, factory unlocked data cards give you freedom to choose the internet plan and operator that best suits your need, so no need to cry over your data card's poor network.

Moreover the factory (network) unlocked data cards offer you some extra features which the manually unlocked ones don't. I use a Lava 720G data card, which lets you make and receive calls from your computer/laptop, send and receive SMS's and also perform various USSD operations, which is particularly helpful with Prepaid connections and has an excellent data connectivity speed.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 15, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> That's what I said. The 3G roaming pact has been stopped.
> 
> IMO, the cards which are not bound to an operator are usually called *factory unlocked*. That means you can put any operator's sim card and start browsing the internet once you get internet activated on your sim. And there are hundreds of factory unlocked data cards available. Though they are expensive than the network locked ones, which initially are cheaper, but in the long run, the operators churn out the premium from you in the form of data & other charges, factory unlocked data cards give you freedom to choose the internet plan and operator that best suits your need, so no need to cry over your data card's poor network.
> 
> Moreover the factory (network) unlocked data cards offer you some extra features which the manually unlocked ones don't. I use a Lava 720G data card, which lets you make and receive calls from your computer/laptop, send and receive SMS's and also perform various USSD operations, which is particularly helpful with Prepaid connections and has an excellent data connectivity speed.




Just read the article, DOT has asked Vodafone Idea Airtel(VIA) cartel to stop ICRA. But they are in no mood to listen. There was a loophole in the aggrement that is being exploited by them.

and regarding datacards factory unlocked cards are not subsidized and will cost more compared to network locked cards from operators. You pay more for same features. 
IMO Get a locked card, unlock it for free or minimum price and use it. And in any day Huawei or ZTE cards are far advanced and robust compared to iBall, Karbonn, Micromax or Lava.
For eg: Lava 720G costs around 2K whereas a same feature set huawei or zte card can be bought around 1.2K, so why pay more for same feature set. 
In the end its individual choice and better left to the person purchasing it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok so finally got the ZTE MF190 @ 1500 bucks. I guess the extra 300 bucks over ebay is worth it since I get to use it today itself. Reliance connection 3GB at Rs. 350 (30 days validity) , still waiting for it to get activated.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 15, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ok so finally got the ZTE MF190 @ 1500 bucks. I guess the extra 300 bucks over ebay is worth it since I get to use it today itself. Reliance connection 3GB at Rs. 350 (30 days validity) , still waiting for it to get activated.



congrats on your purchase!:beer:


----------



## dabster (Sep 15, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ok so finally got the ZTE MF190 @ 1500 bucks. I guess the extra 300 bucks over ebay is worth it since I get to use it today itself. Reliance connection 3GB at Rs. 350 (30 days validity) , still waiting for it to get activated.



And wch city is this. seemingly reliance has evdo only based service for south india.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 15, 2012)

dabster said:


> And wch city is this. seemingly reliance has evdo only based service for south india.



bhubaneswar, orissa. Reliance has 3g in quite a lot of places in the north and east


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 16, 2012)

dabster said:


> And wch city is this. seemingly reliance has evdo only based service for south india.



Reliance has pan india cdma spectrum for EVDO. However 3G is available in only big cities.


----------



## dabster (Sep 16, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> Reliance has pan india cdma spectrum for EVDO. However 3G is available in only big cities.



I hope they would consider Bangalore to be big city ? had called their customer care and they said they don't have 3G in karnataka.
That was the first option Reliance 3g with zte mf190 device - since this was not available in bangalore - this thread was started here.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 16, 2012)

list of operators and their 3G spectrum.
*telecomtalk.info/3g-coverage-details/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2012)

@whitestar__999, I've purchased a *VODAFONE K3770-Z *3G USB data modem from ZTE. 

How do I unlock it? I have Aircel 3G sim also.

How much reliable is this K3770-Z?

It cost me [Rs.1100/- + 4% vat]+ *Rs.251/-*(1GB for 30days,*3G network*,*prepaid*,VODAFONE).
I stay in Kolkata.
Aircel ;VODAFONE speeds (3G) are quite good in our area...

Another,info:--->

I Hope,that I can use it in my newly purchased *VeeDee E10 *Tablet? Or will there be any issues,regarding usage with Tablet?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 16, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar__999, I've purchased a *VODAFONE K3770-Z *3G USB data modem from ZTE.
> 
> How do I unlock it? I have Aircel 3G sim also.
> 
> ...



@kg11sgbg how did you purchase a locked card from the manufacturer ie., zte!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

@ kg11sgbg,i will ask some people for info on unlocking this model.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> @kg11sgbg how did you purchase a locked card from the manufacturer ie., zte!



Um,sorry @Pratul for my misquote.The USB 3G modem is manufactured by *ZTE* but I purchased it from "*The Mobile Store*" at Park St.,Kolkata.
Network operator is *Vodafone*.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 17, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Um,sorry @Pratul for my misquote.The USB 3G modem is manufactured by *ZTE* but I purchased it from "*The Mobile Store*" at Park St.,Kolkata.
> Network operator is *Vodafone*.



Did you check the modem by opening it? I got a vodafone netcruise modem and it doesn't contain any pins on the sim card slot, so unlocking it will not allow me to change the sim. Just check if something similar hasn't been done to your modem.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 17, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Um,sorry @Pratul for my misquote.The USB 3G modem is manufactured by *ZTE* but I purchased it from "*The Mobile Store*" at Park St.,Kolkata.
> Network operator is *Vodafone*.



This is already unlocked modem, you just need to use a new dashboard software.
You can learn more about this @ www.mymodem.in. Search for the correct model and install new dashboard. If any query then just ask here.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 17, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Did you check the modem by opening it? I got a vodafone netcruise modem and it doesn't contain any pins on the sim card slot, so unlocking it will not allow me to change the sim. Just check if something similar hasn't been done to your modem.



netcruise is actually MTS service sold under vodafone name. you will need to visit nearby cell shop to install a sim tray and unlocking this is through CDMA workshop.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 17, 2012)

seems like some people have landed in problems with network locked data cards.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

@kg11sgbg,i have been told that 3770z bought from "the mobile store" is already unlocked & ready to use with any sim.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg,i have been told that 3770z bought from "the mobile store" is already unlocked & ready to use with any sim.



yes he will require zte air dashboard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

^^i meant no need to even install a new dashboard.default vodaphone dashboard will work just fine.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i meant no need to even install a new dashboard.default vodaphone dashboard will work just fine.



no default vodafone dashboard needs to be bypassed to use other sim. This modem is soft locked.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

@kg11sgbg,first just try aircel sim & see if modem identifies aircel network.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 17, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> netcruise is actually MTS service sold under vodafone name. you will need to visit nearby cell shop to install a sim tray and unlocking this is through CDMA workshop.



cool, and then can I use this with services like photon + or reliance netconnect? Is there some kind of sim available for them too?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 17, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> cool, and then can I use this with services like photon + or reliance netconnect? Is there some kind of sim available for them too?



Yes you can use netconnect and photon but the dashboard needs to be replaced to chinanet. PM me for unlocking support


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ @Pratul, a Help from you brother.
What is the ZTE chip used by the VODAFONE K3770-Z 3G USB Modem?
I searched the ZTE web-site ,but seems to search in vain.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

^^why do you need this info?don't unnecessarily complicate things.simply use the default install & check if aircel sim works(it should according to someone i asked).remember when it comes to *pc/mobile hardware/software the golden rule is:"if it ain't broke don't fix it".*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ Truly said.
But for connecting the 3G USB Modem(K3770-Z) to my new VeeDee E10 Tablet(RECEIVED TODAY), I wanted to know the specs., fully. As I was browsing the Tablet,it was asking for the chipset name of 3G connection in ordered to be connected.

For Aircel sim to work(I have a 3G activated Aircel sim also), I want to use up the Vodafone (Rs.251/-, 1GB,30 days, Prepaid) package first.
Since,what Pratul_09 has referred,earlier,that this 3G USB modem is software locked!!!
Until & unless I change the dashboard settings,I am not going to take a risk.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

give any name.i don't think your tablet will actually cross check name with some kind of hardware info.also risk is in installing new dashboard.if aircel sim doesn't work you can always install new dashboard later but if it works then no need to take any risk.i was told by someone that it should work without doing any thing extra like installing new dashboard so why not check it first.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 18, 2012)

he is right try first with default dashboard. if not working then ask here.
IMO this will not work in tablet. tablet mostly support huawei E220 only


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 19, 2012)

@pratul you are fully correct,,this tablet works on, CDMA 3G dongles only ,as per the list of supported 3G dongles list
It is present inside settings.

@whitestar,my friend,I was unable to connect to the network using 'AIRCEL' sim card. The dongle is 'software locked' as mentioned by pratul.I have to unlock the dongle software and proceed for change in Dashboard.For the vodafone 3G activated sim,it is working as breeze in Winxdows-7 and also in Fedora-17.

I am writing these comments through VeeDee E10   Tablet,  through ethernet connection,with the help of an USB-to-LA!N dongle(Rs.200/-) purchased from chandni mkt. Kolkata  today.But a very painful experience in the wrist.
 Network  : BSNL DataOne  Broadband plan  ULD 900


----------



## dabster (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> a little correction to my earlier post.it seems that even mtnl cap speeds after 100gb so right now there is no truly unlimited 3g plan in India.*also i suggest ZTE modems.buy huwaei only if it is K series(like k4505) but then it is much costlier than zte & stay away from E series(people actually have melted sim inside E1732).*



@whitestar_999: Any advice for device Huawei e303c? seemingly this is coming unlocked with new aircel connection now for ~Rs800.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

huawei 303c(there is a 303 model too,avoid that)seems good.the problem is to really test a 3g usb modem you have to use it continuously for 3-4 hours on 3g downloading(preferred but only possible for UL plans with FUP)/surfing to see if they are over-heating(normal heating is expected).


----------



## dabster (Sep 23, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^ Truly said.
> But for connecting the 3G USB Modem(K3770-Z) to my new VeeDee E10 Tablet(RECEIVED TODAY), I wanted to know the specs., fully. As I was browsing the Tablet,it was asking for the chipset name of 3G connection in ordered to be connected.
> 
> For Aircel sim to work(I have a 3G activated Aircel sim also), I want to use up the Vodafone (Rs.251/-, 1GB,30 days, Prepaid) package first.
> ...



Were you able to use this vodafone - zte k3770-z device on other networks ? 
@pratul @whitestar : the privious version sold by vodafone had same model number but it was a huawei device and that needed a new dashboard and wallah it worked - atleast that's what I am able to gather info here. the newer k3770-z is a zte-192 device and seemingly not working on BSNL networks even after unlocking - strange.
This device came back on my list to buy because of price..


----------



## dabster (Sep 30, 2012)

Also any ideas if unlocked branded devices will work with mac OS ?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Normally huawei devices have native mac support, no idea about zte.


----------



## neiba (Oct 25, 2012)

*cant get signal from from other service except Reliance.*

Hi can any expert help me.. i bought a datacard Hauwei  model no E353 ( 21.6 Mbps) they say can use any network fom ebay . am able to use any number of reliance sim without any problem but when i insert other sim provider like AIRCEL/AIRTEL/VODAFONE it keep on searching for network network. it doesnt get signal wheras it work perfectly in mobile. neither it ask for unlock number. whats the problem with this.


----------



## dabster (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: cant get signal from from other service except Reliance.*



neiba said:


> Hi can any expert help me.. i bought a datacard Hauwei  model no E353 ( 21.6 Mbps) they say can use any network fom ebay . am able to use any number of reliance sim without any problem but when i insert other sim provider like AIRCEL/AIRTEL/VODAFONE it keep on searching for network network. it doesnt get signal wheras it work perfectly in mobile. neither it ask for unlock number. whats the problem with this.



1st thing reach back to yr seller on ebay.

@whitestar: must tell you, you were right huawei isn't reliable - there modems get heated up.
Bought a bundled Tata docomo 3g dongle e177 huawei - it gets heated up bad within 2 hrs on any cont big downloads.

In normal usage I see another problem. the led color is light blue(cyan) and till then it works completely fine - but the color light keeps on changing to solid dark blue if internet not used for sometime - and at times when u start using again it changes color to light blue and works - I assume(?) this is some normal power saving ways of modem. The problem i see is at times the color stays in solid blue(doesn't change to light blue) and no page loads.. all this time mobile partner says i am connected. I have to disconnect and re-connect for internet to work..
Is this problem with modem? or with network of docomo..


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 27, 2012)

^ It's quite possible that the LED colour is changing because of the change in network connectivity. Now a days they've started rolling out modems having colour changing led's to signify the change in network. For example, my dongle (Lava 720G) has an LED which shows blinking Red when its unable to find the network, Blue when it finds an EDGE network, Purple when in GPRS, Green when in 3G mode and there's one Yellow, I don't remember what's that for, and over this to signify whether it's connected or not, the LED blinks when not connected and glows continuously when in connected mode.
I'll suggest check the manual of your data card.


----------



## dabster (Oct 27, 2012)

@cyberkid - yep. first thing i did. light blue means its a 3G+ network, blue solid means 3G. led keeps on going between solid dark blue to light blue at times.. no internet when its dark blue. wondering if its faulty.. :/


----------

